# nutritional treatment for mental illness



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Dr Natasha Campbell McBride has written a book claiming a number of mental illnesses plus autism can be effectively treated with a special diet designed to correct abnormal flora, combined with nutritional supplements (not expensive and not exclusively sold by her) and daily baths for detoxification (the normal kind of bath). After treatment normal eating is slowly reintroduced. The full therapeutic value is seen after 6 to 12 months. I have been doing this for 10 weeks and have already seen an enormous difference in my symptoms although I hope progress will continue, since I am still far from my healthy pre-dp state. Prior to trying this treatment I tried "everything under the sun": emotional, metaphysical, chemical and physical treatments. Nothing has helped significantly and I have now had extreme dp for 14 years. If you would like info you can do a web search on her name and you will find her website, or you can buy the book which is called Gut And Psychology Syndrome.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Or you could just tell us what you did that helped. That would make it seem a lot less likely that you are the author of this book trying to increase sales mr. one post.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

SPAM. Locked.


----------

